# Down The Rabbit Hole- "Temple" - May 2017



## mockingbird (May 18, 2017)

Down The Rabbit Hole





Earlier this year I had booked a cabin in wales to get away for awhile, the gf came with me which left exploring somewhat off the radar, until on the way home that is 
After dragging her to a few pins I had marked, a mansion, a few odd houses, it was now time to visit a place I had longed to see for a few years.
It recently was in the papers with some false information, or shall we say exaggerated information, not that anything I have is set in stone, but I believe it was built 150 years ago, some satanist or those of the occult have been down here aswel. some believe the "temple" linked to a manor or a church also, but this is also not confirmed, either way it certainly makes you think, how? when? and why? 

The explore was a simple one, after getting muddy anyway, I had always believed inside to be larger than it seems, but its all rather closed in and very short lived, after lighting the place up you notice its rather small, but the pillars and engravings are rather interesting. Nothing really interesting inside no animal bones, no black robes, a few used tea lights and a bat though. After getting a few more shots it was time to climb out that pesky rabbit hole and head home...

Anyway on with the shots!












































Thanks for looking everyone  more soon!  ​


----------



## HughieD (May 18, 2017)

Fantastic stuff and well worth getting muddy for MB!


----------



## VeeEssSee (May 18, 2017)

Small but fascinating!
Could have been something to do with the Hellfire Club or a similar type of group.


----------



## Gromr (May 18, 2017)

Glad it's not been ruined by all the media attention. A very interesting place that id love to see with my own eyes if I'm ever in those parts. Nicely photographed!


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2017)

You lit that well MB, great set, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2017)

Cracking job here MB.If only the walls could talk!


----------



## mockingbird (May 18, 2017)

Thank you folks it was a fun place to see


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 18, 2017)

That's great that that is mate.must have been a pig to shoot.something a bit different from you.


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 18, 2017)

very nice set dude,not your normal stuff but executed with the same precision. Nice composistions and final process


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 18, 2017)

You haven't been reading my mind have you MB??? You know you will only get a shed full of hurt, confusion and self loathing...plus the constant dilemma chicken and mushroom pot noodle or pizza, yeah I'm living the dream.
I say this as I was just about to put up my pics from here...spooky, it must be satanic.

Well I do like your torch lit version! Very nicely done MB. It does your back in after a while in there though doesn't it lol I agree with all your comments on the history! Its a lovely little grotto, not quite as old as some would like, but nevertheless still enjoyable to photograph, which you have made a lovely job of


----------



## mockingbird (May 19, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> You haven't been reading my mind have you MB??? You know you will only get a shed full of hurt, confusion and self loathing...plus the constant dilemma chicken and mushroom pot noodle or pizza, yeah I'm living the dream.
> I say this as I was just about to put up my pics from here...spooky, it must be satanic.
> 
> Well I do like your torch lit version! Very nicely done MB. It does your back in after a while in there though doesn't it lol I agree with all your comments on the history! Its a lovely little grotto, not quite as old as some would like, but nevertheless still enjoyable to photograph, which you have made a lovely job of



aha crazy you was about to put this up, I actually put this report up at gone 3 this morning, awake with wisdom tooth pain lol pizza all the way haha

The place is a bugger to photograph an hated alot of my photos from here, then again I was in a rush and didnt have much time to really take into account its neat passages, well whip yours up want to see your take and yes the back is done in after awhile! nightmare...  thank you for your kind words!


----------

